# What is your rat's name and how did you choose it?



## Sarah0503 (Dec 30, 2015)

What is your rat's name and how did you choose it?


----------



## Rhonwen (Dec 29, 2014)

Houdini - Because he escaped his cage within the first few hours I had him home
Ryker - a friend actually named him... something to do with it meaning a speedy runner (or something, I forget)
Alfie - he came with it
Sinead - she's a naked with attitude!
Evaleen - I was looking at celtic/irish names and this one popped out at me
Isabeal - likewise ^ 
Phoebe - A friend named her, but it totally fits. We had been watching "Friends' on netflix, and the little rat was being spastic and kinda ditzy.
Pipsqueak - She's the smallest of my girls, and she had a URI, so was squeaking a lot.
Anita - Named after a character in my favorite series. She's fearless and has no qualms about jumping five feet from me to the cage, or back to me. Much like the character in the series.
Inuyasha - Named after an anime. He's a blue hooded dumbo, and about half an half color wise. Much like Inuyasha is a half demon
Sesshomaru - A blue berk, and Yasha's littermate. He's quiet, and I immediately compared him to the anime character. Mostly blue (you can see no white on his belly unless you turn him over), and when I first brought him home he was reserved (not so much anymore).
Shippo - Same anime. He's the spastic hyper goofy one. And he's an agouti rex and freaking adorable.

and I have other girls but I have yet to name them..


----------



## Binky (Nov 15, 2014)

Lupin - after Prof Remus Lupin of Harry Potter, partially because I like the name/character and partially because I feel there is too much animal in such a small body! 
Albus - he is a calm, slower Himalayan (so mostly white such as Albus' beard/hair) despite being young. I feel it fits him well and he will be a great lap rat when he matures
Lily - cute name for a shy, reserved girl yet confident with the boys just like Lily Potter


----------



## mis.kay (May 29, 2015)

Baby-I adopted her and her mother and no matter how many names I came up with none of them fit. So I called her The Baby and it stuck!

Duke-He came with it and it fit.

Hartley-He was named Stevie and I have an Uncle Stevie so that didn't work lol. So I noticed a heart shape on his but and came up with that.

Cheshire-It was the first name my sister said and I fell in love.

Renegade-He is a wild child. The urban dictionarys definition was Rebel/outlaw and it was perfect for him. He is a big troublemaker. =)


----------



## Genah530 (Dec 24, 2015)

Well Louie is what I named mine.. bc I was thinking of the fat, hungry rat for ratatouille. Plus he was kinda bigger than the siblings so fat louie really stuck out. Later discovered Louie is actually a female... so now she is Louie or Lou Lou. She responds to Louie and it still suits her.


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

I name all of my female rats after awesome female characters.

Prue, Piper, Phoebe are all from the show Charmed. They are sisters.
Khaleesi, Daenerys, Cersei, Sansa are all from Game of Thrones.
Yuna is from Final Fantasy
Rey is from Star Wars
Meg, Charlie, Dean & Sam are all from the show Supernatural
Remy is from Ratatouille
Malygos is from World of Warcraft
Blue is because he is blue...
Max I let my nephew name.


----------



## abratforarat (Jan 12, 2014)

I am not gonna name past rats...as id b typing on this tablet forever...not easy.
My current babies:
Golden Champagne: her hood is the color of champagne and i read it from a book and liked it. Shes mostly Champ for short
Tinker: read it from a book and liked it. Besides...shes a trouble maker and always...tinkering&#55357;&#56836;&#55357;&#56836; lol. Nickname is Tinky...mostly
Birchtree: i love birch trees. Shes as beautiful as a birch tree 2. They all r. Mostly shes called Birch or BB or BT


----------



## abratforarat (Jan 12, 2014)

BTW they all have SOOO many nicknames its...2 hard 2 type on a tablet. Lol


----------



## abratforarat (Jan 12, 2014)

Not 2 mention its late😉


----------



## Lach2016 (Oct 30, 2015)

Baby Sophia-- found here at my towns locks breeder and she had 5 older brothers and was in horrible condition 
Adeline-- looking for a new rat and she was the first one I saw in the petsmart store
Hope-- was also a petsmart rat she was the most unique one I seen and I have always wanted a silver fawn hooded. 
Rosa-- was my sisters but she never took care of her.


----------



## Sushigirl (Sep 10, 2015)

Sushi - I'd had Sushi for lunch the day I picked her up and the name just stuckPirate - originally Athena then was going to be Wasabi but it didn't fit, she has one eye and my housemate jokingly called her Pirate. It stuck.


----------



## rats-alive-at-55 (Jul 16, 2015)

I adopted 4 females from a rescue and 1 neutered male. Then I adopted two more girls from someone else. Four of my girls are dark brown with white on the underside. Pretty hard to tell apart.

The first 4 were rescued and three of them were pregnant (when they got to the rescue). One of the brown girls I named Shy Mama because she seemed shy, the other brown girl has some white up on her side so her name is Checkers. The other two are named Misty who is a blue/grey Berkshire (like a misty day), and Mercy who is a tan hooded, not sure why I named her Mercy. 

The neutered male is a pink eyed white (PEW). Since his eyes are red, I named him Rojo which is red in Spanish. 

The younger two I adopted are also dark brown and white berkshires like the older two females. They are sisters. One is called Latte the other Chip. Chip has a piece out of her ear, hence her name. Her sister I named Chocolate so both of them together are Chocolate Chip. Latte comes from Choc - o - latte.


----------



## dionkasper (Nov 28, 2015)

Nameless - Me and the hubby tried deciding on a name for him for a week, but all attempts at a "proper" name were stopped when our little furball started responding and coming when called to Nameless. 

Nugget - He came with this name, but it fits him so perfectly! He is our fat little Nugget, and is also gold (gold nugget... haha) so it stayed.


----------



## Minky (Apr 4, 2013)

My albino rat was 5 weeks old when I brought her home. I set up her cage with some Carefresh and a blue plastic igloo. She was terrified from a 10-hour car trip across the state, and from being separated from her brothers and sisters. So she barricaded herself in the igloo using the Carefresh. I called her Nanook of the North as a joke, since she wouldn't come out of her igloo. Plus she's all white like a polar bear  Later I tried to think of a better name, but what's more original than Nanook?


----------



## Fu-Inle (Jan 22, 2015)

Merry and Pippin- both from Lord of the Rings, their silly antics remind me of the characters.


----------



## buzzwizz619 (May 31, 2015)

Splinter - after master splinter from ninja turtles
Remmy - Ratatooli
Ruben - my mum named him
Ronnie and Reggie - older boys so mum named them after some old gansters
Peanut and pumpkin - because they are cute names


----------



## Alleyxandra (Nov 19, 2015)

Blueberry- we call her Blue mostly. When I picked her and her sis up I fed her Blueberries in the car ride home and she LOVED them. So I called her Blueberry. Also it's cute. Meelo- I'm a nerd and it's the name of a character from Legend of Korra and I like it and it's cute and fun to say. I had a list of character names I wanted to use from multiple shows I love and Meelo just fit her the best. Turns out Meelo; pronounced as it sounds/Mílo, is the Greek pronunciation of the word for Apple. So I have Blueberry and Apple. Now I feel like I have to continue the theme with my next two rats.


----------



## Amph (Apr 14, 2015)

Freddy - It was the only name he would respond to so I guess he chose it himself.


----------



## RatEmporiumToronto (Jun 10, 2015)

My rats:
Boys:
Duncan Qual Phillips [american blue agouti dumbo]
Wasp [dove odd-eye dumbo]
El Fog [BE marten dumbo]
Samur [siamese dumbo]
Kaiser [agouti dwarf dumbo]
Defib [b&w dwarf dumbo] 
Psych [b&w dwarf dumbo]
Xan (short for Xanax) [silvermane dumbo]
Cube [pearl merle dumbo]
Nilo [roan/husky fancy]

Girls:
Axel [agouti dumbo]
Curly Fry [siamese velveteen]
Petalev [russian blue dumbo]
Kohl [dwarf b&w dumbo]
Gin [cinnamon pearl fancy]
Dean Shiva [american blue silky dumbo]
Freya [pearl merle dumbo]
Cyborg [dove odd-eye dumbo]
Howl [mink odd eye fancy]
Pyro [silvermane dumbo]
Umbra [RE marten dumbo]
180 [b&w dwarf rex]


----------



## Summer102 (Dec 26, 2015)

Sugar- because she is the most affectionate rat I have ever met.
Spice- because she is always hogging and stealing food from sugar and she is still a great rat, but is not as affectionate as sugar


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

I spend a lot of time working out the names, some I pick because I like them, some because they have a particular meaning. It helps that all my guys get a "Show name" which is the long fancy name that goes on there family tree and they are entered under for shows, and a "pet name" which is what they get called day to day. Here's the current rats names;

Skally (Halcyon Fiskally) - I didn't name this lady, she came to me as an ex breeding rat from Halcyon stud for a nice retirement as a much loved pet, she's had a couple of litters and is a show champion so it felt wrong to change her name.

Moo (Lovecraft Shoot for the Moon) - this girl was from Lovecraft stud along with her sister Shine, I wanted both to have moon themed names after there grandma Honeymoon, a girl I bred who was particularly special. She got Shoot for the Moon after a song by Joseph Maloan, her mums name is Maloan and it felt right. Her pet name Moo is very similar to a rat who was probably my ultimate heart rat Mu, she's an agouti dumbo like him (and her mum) so it felt the right choice. She has more than lived up to her reputation so far

Shine (Lovecraft Earthshine) - Moo's sister also has a moon themed name, but this one ties in with her dad (Toad, or Isamu Davinchi's Toad), earthshine is a phenomenum that davinchi named, which is the way even when the moon is new, you can still see it in a balck sky, because the earths light reflects back on it. A lovely name for a shiney black rat.

Summer (Isamu Summer Daze) - Summer was born here at Isamu rats and is Moo's daughter. Her litter was born on the 31st august so I wanted to tie my keepers names in with the change of seasons. Summer is the lighter coloured agouti dumbo of the two with a real summery happy nature so it just fit

Autumn (Isamu Autumn Glow) - As with Summer I wanted an seasonal name and given the litter was born in summer but grew up in autumn it worked well. Autumn glow is also a variety of Toad Lilly, and as I lost there granddad Toad whilst the litter was growing I really wanted one to have a name that could link back to him.

Fuse (Isamu Fusion) - as an engineer I decided that I wanted to use some of the interesting sciency terms that float around. Fuse is a bit of a livewire and very cheeky and demanding so it just fit her

Cat (Lovecraft Catalyst) - again I carried the sciency theme through with this little lady (her and fuse were born on the same day, so are a pair even if there cousins rather than sisters), I liked the name Catalyst as it linked back to her great aunt (some times removed) who was called Alkali and was a lovely girl I really fell for, I also like the name Cat for a cheeky rat, and there's been Cat's in the family long before I took it on as a line to work with.


----------



## Guzzi (Oct 23, 2015)

We have 3 children, twins aged 6 and an 8 year old. My advice...? Don't let the kids choose names

We have:
*Scruffy* - she's a rex who's coat wasn't in the best condition when we got her. She's more like "Fluffy" now, but it's too late, Scruffy stuck
*Black* *Scruffy* - did actually get named something else, but everyone always just called her black scruffy so in the end we gave up
*Stripey* - she has a stripe *sigh*
*Parker* - she's nosey, so it was Nosey Parker, lol!
*Trixie* - because Zander (the oldest) wanted to teach her tricks. Tricks - Tricksy - Trixie
*Lassie* - I have no idea how they came up with this one! I think it's because we call girls "lasses". Lass - Lassy - Lassie....? Maybe
*Brave* *Girl* - this girl's full name is "My Wee Brave Girl" which is what I called her when she was a kitten because she was soooooo brave and inquisitive, but then we just never could decide on a name for her so the poor girl ended up getting called Brave Girl. Poor thing!
*Spot* - can you guess?
*Blossom* - this was my fault. I have no idea why, but to me it suited her. She's so black and silky and shiny, she's just beautiful and needed a beautiful name
*Pearl* - I don't know for sure what colour she is, she's a beautiful white rat with a pale silvery grey hood, and she's such a sweetheart. Like a sweet old lady with a head of grey hair, lol! So she got an old lady name 
*Ginny* - I just liked it
*Sophie, **Flori & **Eva *- all named after classmates


----------



## Verucasdad (Aug 31, 2015)

When I got my first rat, I was set on getting a boy and was going to call him Templeton from "Charlotte's Web". Petco only had females so I got a girl. My nephew Ben is into steampunk and wanted me to pick a vintage name. He kept saying Esmerelda. I thought he was referencing "Bewitched". The character played by Alice Ghostly, Esmerelda, was the bumbling nanny who couldn't get the magic right. Then I found I needed to get a playmate, so two days later I got another girl from the same family. I decided to go with the "Bewitched" theme and call her Endora after the stepmother. It was a good pick. Endora uses every trick she can to get her way and Es just happily follows along.


----------



## Quinndeckim (Jan 7, 2016)

So I finished a new anime a was obsessing over it. And the two main characters in it. I then was asked if I wanted to take these two rats off my friends hands and was told one was a male and one was a female.brfore I met them I decided it was going to be Quinn, the black and white hooded. And Deckim the supposed male with white and like yellow hooded (don't remember the exact term I apologize). I later figure out that Deckim is a female, but she already knew her name pretty well so it stuck.


----------



## Hamah (Aug 29, 2015)

Peanut - He liked to sleep with his head tucked under his belly when he was a baby
Pojii - I wanted a name to go with Peanut's, honestly.
Crook - He was one of the rats we treated at work and he had an abscess on his tail and it didn't heal straight. There was a problem with one of the rats biting the other ones so we had to separate him and treat the injured.
Pegs - He was in the same cage as Crook and ended up with an abscess on his foot.
Schorbo - He was a Christmas present and my boyfriend named him.


----------



## VeeVeeLa (Dec 24, 2014)

Remy - After Ratatoullie.

Link - A friend suggested it because she likes The Legend of Zelda :3


----------



## LilyLuna13 (Nov 22, 2015)

Lily - Lily Evans
Luna - Luna Lovegood


----------



## Augustine (Nov 14, 2011)

*Matthieu* = inspired by the character of the same name from Hetalia
*Gilbert* = another Hetalia character
*Schnookums* = self-explanatory
*Merry & Pippin* = from one of my favorite movie series, Lord of the Rings
*Kurt* = from Glee's Kurt Hummel
*Seychelles* = yet _another_ Hetalia name
*Wisp* = the wee little pattern on her back looked like a will o' wisp


----------



## Pixxiies (Jan 25, 2016)

Linuce (aka Liney); Just a name I thought of before I even went to go look at rats. I thought it would be a good rat name.

Andy (aka Andy-Moe, Andy-Moe Constantinoplitine); My boyfriend wasn't too happy that I talked him into letting me get a pet rat. So when I decided to get a brother for Linuce a couple days later I told him that he has the pick and can choose the name. We went to Petco and he picked out Andy because he was sitting ontop of an igloo and througt he looked like the 'king rat'. Litte did he know, at the time, that Andy was going to be a total love bird but a super coward. Anyway, my boyfriend wanted to name him Moe because our cats name is Beau... I said 'No, that's lame!'. It took him atleast 3 weeks to finally come up with a name, and even then it wasn't a purposeful naming it was just something that stuck.
The reasoning behind Andy is a little weird. My boyfriend was at CVS one afternoon on his way home from work taking out some money at the ATM inside. Right outside the door was a dishoveled looking guy in plain street clothes. He looked really upset and on the verge of tears. He was on the phone with his mother and frantically asked my boyfriend for $2.50 to take the bus. His story was that he had just got out of jail after spending many years locked up and the bus that was supposed to transport him to a halfway house in Hartford dropped him off in our city. He had to be at the halfway house by 5 or else they would report him for fleeing and he would be picked back up and locked up. My boyfriend felt really bad for him but didn't have $2.50... so instead he gave him $20. The guy was ecstatic, thanked him profusely and took off running. He told my boyfriend his name was Andy.
My boyfriend felt good about this situation for days until we hung out with some of our friends on the weekend. Before he was able to even finish his story about Andy one of our good friends interrupted him and said that he encountered the same guy months before in the same area with the same story. The guy was a con-artist. So... my boyfriend started calling Andy 'Andy' in lue of the guy that really fooled him and ripped him off.

:\


----------



## RosesAndRats (May 7, 2015)

Athena (RIP) and Ashley- I picked out Ashley's name first, which is why she isn't named Aphrodite. I think of beauty and vanity with the name Ashley, and Ashley herself is beautiful and grooms the most out of all of my rats. You can hear others squeaking with the nit-picky-ness of her grooming. Athena was a smart, strategic, leader type rat, and it started with the letter A. 
Belle (RIP)- She was a pretty, sweet rat and it fit. The only rat I've ever had that had 5 letters in her name. She died within a month of having her, and I made the 6 letter thing a requirement
Albert- He's a velveteen black and white hooded, and he's smaller than his brother. Just kind of geeky
Brutus- He's my biggest rattie and he's mostly brown with velveteen fur, so he's Brutus
Blaire- Best B name I could come up with, added an e to the end to make it 6 letters
Cicely- Prettiest C name I could come up with.

I have a pattern to naming. With girls, because I've ended up with more of them than boys, two names per letter (AABBCC), and with boys it's one name per letter (ABC). And the 6 letter thing.


----------



## ElectricPaladin (Jan 18, 2016)

Our first two rats were named Melisandre (Mel or Melly) and Phaedra (Fay). Yeah, I know... my wife and I are pretty perverse.

When Fay unexpectedly died, we named our next rat Sidoney (or Sid)... which makes less sense.


----------



## fox2296 (Dec 30, 2015)

After the PowerPuff girls:

Bubbles--- sweet and cuddly 

Blossom---outgoing and takes charge

Buttercup--- "aggressive" (play fighting) but actually timid


----------



## Britastic Gremlin (Nov 19, 2015)

Harvey, Busby & Teddy - I just like the names, though I occasionally joke that they're named after infamous serial killers (alright, that MIGHT be true in Busby's case). Teddy's actual name is Theodore but I call him teddy just because his wispy rex fur makes him look exceptionally fluffy and cuddly lol

Jojo - I really don't know why I called him Jojo. I thought it was just a cute, innocent-sounding name that seems to fit him really well.

Badger - My late mother named him. Being a roan he looked almost pure black with a white blaze as a baby, which made him look like a little badger, hence his name.

Earl - My older sister named him. His actual name is Earl Grey, named I think because my sister is quite fond of tea.


*Past ratties*
Hugo - I guess named after Hugo Horton from Vicar of Dibley. I just really loved the name, and from there I decided to give all, if not most of my male rats posh-sounding human names.

Humphrey - 'Watch out, watch out, there's a Humphrey about." My late mother showed me that old commercial after she told me she had a ferret called Humphrey as a kid and I loved it lol

Rupert & Monty - More posh names to carry on the trend

Magpie - Named because of her black/white markings as a youngster, which faded as like many of my rats, she was a roan.
Monkey - The most agile rat I've ever had - she was an amazing climber! My mother named her also despite my protests to call her Pumpkin.


----------



## InuLing (Dec 26, 2015)

Denna: I knew when I started looking for my first rats that I would have to name one of them Denna. When I met her I knew she was my Denna.

Mocha: Agouti Berkshire. I named her based on appearance.

Martin (Martini) and Whiskey: I went through a couple names before choosing these. Whiskey is a pew so I started thinking Shiro which is the Japanese word for white. That made me think about a character I used online whose name was the Japanese word for silver. It's pronounced Geen but spelled Gin so my friends were calling me the drink and I didn't know it until later. That got me thinking about drinks and after going through a list I finally settled on Martini and Whiskey.


----------



## TuxedoGilma (Apr 25, 2015)

Richard (RIP) - Was a friends rat that she rescued from a feeder bin and that is what she named him.

Monkey - When we went to the rat rescue to get Richard a friend or two, he was one of the only ones in the cage of 5 or 6 that was climbing around and coming out to see my boyfriend and I. We named him Monkey because of all the climbing he was doing.

Wolf (RIP) - Wolf was Monkey's bestest bud. We adopted him and Monkey the same day. My boyfriend wanted to call them Wolf and Spice but I didn't like the name Spice.

Bunny - Since we had two rats with other animals names as names, I kinda wanted to stick with the theme. I wanted to find a "girly" animal name. Bunny and Kitty were the only two I could think of on the way home from the SPCA. I didn't like Kitty so we stuck with Bunny.

Duck - I got Duck from a lady that found her in a parking lot. Again, I wanted to stick with the theme. My boyfriend and I looked at a list of animal names and Duck was the first one that we both agreed on.

Bear - When Wolf passed away, Monkey needed a new friend. We got Bear from the SPCA. My boyfriend came up with the name Bear because he has been the biggest boy we have had so far.

Fox & Sloth - I rescued them from a lady on Craigslist. She had named them Atticus and Finch. Obviously we had to stick with the theme.

If/when we get more rats, I would like to change the theme to Studio Ghibli names like Teto, Kiki, Mei, Satsuki, Moro ect...


----------

